# iPod shuffle or 40 quid of DVDs?



## alchemist (Nov 5, 2010)

Thanks to topping up enough, my mobile phone company has offered me some "free" things. I may choose one, and I've narrowed it to the above two. The thing is, I've looked up the iPod shuffle, and to say it looks unimpressive would be an understatement. I have as much music storage in my phone.

People who have iPods, is the shuffle worth it?


----------



## Cayal (Nov 10, 2010)

What kind of phone do you have? If it is a music player there is no point getting a shuffle. They pretty much do the same thing.


----------



## alchemist (Nov 10, 2010)

Already plumped for the DVDs, thanks. Have nearly 2GB of memory for music in the phone, so I thought a tiny Music device wasn't worth it.


----------

